# ROM Manager CWM Recovery completely unavailable?



## copene (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Gents,

I couldn't wait any longer so I installed Alpha2 on my Touchpad and was happy as a pig in sh*t after spending about two days on it. Then I got curious about the Nightly builds and came across a problem that is killing me. I can not boot into Recovery mode. I've tried everything, I've searched up and down on the forums but it seems like everyone can at least get into recovery. Moboot has "boot webOS Recovery" option but no "boot clockworkmod" like in this pic (scroll down) http://www.webosnation.com/how-install-cyanogenmod-9-android-your-touchpad?style_mobile=0 . I've tried through ROM Manager, I've tried through ROM Toolbox, etc. Nothing. I uninstalled the Alpha2 through ACMEUninstaller and then reinstalled the latest Nighty Build through ACMEIntstaller2 with the other files needed for Android. Nothing. I tried booting into recovery on my S2 Skyrocket, no problem. I'm pulling my hair out here.

Any ideas?


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

Is one of these "other files needed for android" files called update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip ?

If not that's why you don't have it.


----------



## copene (Apr 16, 2012)

here's exactly what I did:

1- installed novacom driver
2- copied ACMEInstaller2 over to the Palm, Inc folder in Program Files
3- plugged in Touchpad via USB and copied the gapps, Cyanogenmod9, recovery_update_tenderloin and moboot zipped files to my folder I created "cminstall"
4- unplugged TP, put it in USB recovery mode, reattached it via USB and ran the command prompt
5- Ran perfectly smooth, played with Android for a few days.

- ROM Manager is installed, Google apps work perfectly, dual boot is alive and well, etc.

everything works great but RECOVERY. When I reboot and hit recovery or when I go straight into ROM Manager and hit recovery, I end up at the boot screen.


----------



## copene (Apr 16, 2012)

another weird thing... when I checked out my files in "cminstall" via Astro, the recovery one was still there as a zipped file. All the other files were gone. Not sure if this means anything but I figure the more info the better.


----------



## mrcoyote (Apr 17, 2012)

I just noticed this issue on my own Touchpad today -- mine started rebooting every couple of minutes for some reason, so I thought I'd try a nightly build.

Anyway --- rename that one file with CWM Recovery to what CarlH mentioned: [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip[/background]

You can then also copy the nightly build into your cminstall and run ACME again -- you won't loose your settings/installed apps/etc (I removed all other files before running ACME) -- this time around on the reboot you'll have MOBoot with the "correct" options - including recovery mode.

FWIW, if anyone is reading this with a reboot problem, I used "Voltage Control" in the app market to set min. processor to 432 - someone else mentioned that in another thread I read here.


----------



## copene (Apr 16, 2012)

yup, that was the problem! the CWM file I DL'd from precentral didn't start with "update". I grabbed the file directly from Rootz and it installed perfectly. Thank you so much, everything is working as it should now.


----------



## krizzz (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank God for the forums! I've been banging my head against this one for over an hour..."What's in a name?" =)


----------

